# Haunted Radio (08/21/13)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are featuring news on Drunken Zombie International Horror Film Festival, Hauntcon, Halloween & Party Expo, Halloween Horror Nights, Black Sabbath, Nightmare Factory, Erebus, Blumhouse Productions, the Purge, the Headless Horseman, Haunt Videos, Paranormal Activity, and more!!

Then, we give you next week's full list of DVD releases, and then we review the 2007 film, "Dead Man's Hand." Then, the Freek returns with the tale of a man who is stricken with a strange malady, as everyone he looks at becomes ill. All of this and so much more on the August 21 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

